# Eskadron saddle pad sizes - help!



## PoppyAnderson (4 January 2011)

Just about to place my order and got stuck at sizes! Please help! What is DL and VSS? Sorry if it's really obvious and I'm being a bit thick.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (4 January 2011)

Are you sure it's not DR. 
DR=Dressage (square cut)
VS=General purpose


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 January 2011)

I double checked, as I thought exactly the same but it's defo DL and VSS. Here's the link. It's the Polo Pad, about a third of the way down and in the drop down box, the 2 options are DL and VSS http://www.equusukgroup.co.uk/eskadroncolours.htm


----------



## lucemoose (4 January 2011)

it says on the page!! DL Dressage VSS Jumping!


----------



## PoppyAnderson (4 January 2011)

Ah, just knew I was being thick. Scanned everywhere on site looking for info on sizes before I came on here to ask! Must have missed that though. Thanks LuceMoose.


----------



## lucemoose (4 January 2011)

I love that website...dangerous it being open on my screen!


----------

